

What's missing in data science talks? Domain expertise - osamet67
http://www.ohadsamet.com/2012/08/26/whats-missing-in-data-science-talks/

======
fiatmoney
It's usually much easier for an expert in techniques to develop some domain
expertise than vice versa - as long as they recognize the actual need to do
so. And actually, the techniques end up being pretty good mechanisms for
rigorously building such domain expertise, as you see which variables lead to
good predictions and what pattern of interactions leads to breakdowns in
performance.

~~~
osamet67
My experience has been that experts in techniques get entrenched in techniques
and have a hard time seeing beyond the numbers.

